# mini horses and mini donkeys together



## minis3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Was wondering who all out there has mini horses and mini donkeys together. I read a few posts on the mini donkey forum but not much activity there. Is putting mini horses and mini donkeys together a wise thing to do? What have been your experiences with this?


----------



## h2t99 (Aug 26, 2008)

My donkeys and minis are together and they get along great!! We lost one of our donkeys and her partner was consoled by several of our mini horses and all of the horses and donkeys took turns rolling and laying on the grave of Sadie. So I think they make great pasture mates!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 26, 2008)

If I had a big pasture, perhaps I might. However, it is my understanding and experience that horses and donkeys have very different dietary needs. My minis are performance/show animals and need pretty rich diets. Donkeys on the other hand need to stay away from any rich food.

Otherwise they might get along okay if raised with each other. Male donkeys do play rough, even once gelded.

Andrea


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 26, 2008)

My jennet donkey and mini horse mare are inseperable. You never see one without the other, they've never had a cross word and they are best friends.


----------



## bpotze (Aug 26, 2008)

My donkeys and minis do wonderful together...if they prefer not to be close to one another..they just go off in a different direction. My jack runs with me driving gelding and a blind rescue horse.

Becky


----------



## MiniMomma (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a full size jack. A mini donkey and her 2 month old baby with all my minis and alpacas...They all have different needs. But at dinner time we separate and feed them all. If they are separated around here there are alot of neighing and HE Hawing... lol I even let out the pygmy's to run around with them..


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 27, 2008)

My mini donks and mini horses love each other





Jessi


----------



## Miniv (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh......they LOVE each other!.........But remember, you may get MINI MULES out of the process.........


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 27, 2008)

Our mini donkey hangs with the minis- although we did buy him as a friend for my colt ( same age and height) He did turn out to be too timid and now has turn out with the more docile group mare /gelding group. He absalutly loves the one little filly( thats why he was gelded last year



) There is very little to eat in the turn out so they all eat in there own stalls.

T


----------



## Bozley (Aug 27, 2008)

We had 2 mini horses and 2 mini donks together and they got along great. They really loved each other. The horses were definitely the more dominant but it worked out fine. The one thing I noticed is that donkeys play much more rough than horses. Our gelding, Bozley, loved it. Our mare, Fancy, didn't want any part of it so they stayed clear of her. Bozley and the donkeys would wrestle around biting each others legs until they were down on their knees. Nobody got hurt. It was just hard at first to get use to seeing them play so rough. But you could tell they really liked each other and were having a lot of fun.


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 27, 2008)

We have a jack, Babe and a jenny, Kissy. Babe is bestest friends with our 3 yr old stud Justyn. Both are intact... They SCREAM if they can't see each other and play together in their paddock together! Kissy is bestest friends with a 3 yr old maiden mare, Spicy. They can't be separated either. They have to be in the same stall together or Kissy will jump the boards!!!



The donks and the horses get along great though!!!


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 27, 2008)

Our minis and mini donks live very well together. The donks stay with each other but near the minis . they travel in a mini herd but still stay with themselves slightly away from the mini horses. They do not interact much but yet scream if the horses are removed . I am surprised they even notice but they do. We feed separatly in the winter however as the donkeys need less grain. other than that they fine together .

The mini donkeys are a riot to watch. They do play rough but only with each other.


----------

